# IWeb made site showing mostly PREVIOUS site not UPDATES!



## Flyry (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've been having some issues getting my Iweb 1.0 published site online.  This is the second release version of my website and most of the pages are showing the previous version.  I've twice published and moved the folders using Filezilla and both times it has not been the updated website.  I've both times deleted the previous website folders from within my hosting account.  My hosting says it could be an issue between Mac and the Linux hosting.  Also said that somehow Iweb may not be correctly saving my latest site design.  What's up?!!

Thanks for giving this some thought.

Flyry


----------

